# That BEE-R ....



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Is always up for sale.... what is wrong with the damn thing that no one can keep hold of it for more than a month....

I am sure someone on here said the current owner buggered it trying to drift....

Is it really a special car...? or did it used to be, but the big power engine came out in Japan and now it is just a black skyline, with a race car interior, no sound proofing, a few bits stuck on it and a bog standard engine?


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

ok i think everyone knows what a plonker the owner/owners son is but here's the facts on the car:

1) The car was imported by GT Cars and the current owner purchased it off of them

2) When it arrived it was only stage 1 tuned, since then the present owner has upped power figures to 500bhp

3) Yes he started drifting it at Japshow, dunno if he ****ed it up tho

4) Its Midnight purple and not black  

In short: nice car, and spec but waaaaay over priced


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

HAHAHAHAHAHA. And he wanted to Race the Lemon:chairshot :chairshot :chairshot :chairshot :chairshot 

Mick


----------



## rico2k_uk (Feb 27, 2005)

i just want the lemon!


----------



## Bandit (Jul 2, 2004)

Oh and he has now blow the engine  :chairshot 

http://www.skylineowners.com/forum/showthread.php?t=49231


----------



## rico2k_uk (Feb 27, 2005)

lol! cheaper car by the minute!


----------



## ElginR33GTR (Mar 19, 2006)

thats crap, that was the best skyline i have ever seen exactly how i would want it, even though i didnt know it! cant believe it was only stage 1 when it came in for 22kish?


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

I told him not to put that shit in it 

Rob


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

tweenierob said:


> I told him not to put that shit in it
> 
> Rob



what sh!t ???


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

Prolong, oil treatments in RB's is a no no.

He did manage 2 miles with no oil pressure, maybe he aint so clever 

Rob


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

mmmmmmmm.

No he knows best Rob..


Mick


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

Rob


----------



## Supra RZ (Feb 6, 2003)

You would have thought after he put it in the first time & it knackered the lump, surely using it a 2nd time wasn't such a good idea!!:chuckle:


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

mick drives a Lemon, this guy IS a lemon!


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

still [email protected] thinking drifting it would ruin it...

there was nothing to it to ruin in the first place, but people spanked one off cause it was a "bee-r" car...

money/sense


----------



## Supra RZ (Feb 6, 2003)

Mookistar said:


> mick drives a Lemon, this guy IS a lemon!


You said it Mook what a TO55ER:chairshot


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Have I missed loads of history with the chap who owns the BEER car? What has he done to annoy you lot?


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

I would love a BEER car...


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

type in bee-r in the search engine...see what comes up mate-funny reading!


----------



## Lex DakarDatsun (May 22, 2002)

Supra RZ said:


> You said it Mook what a TO55ER:chairshot


Still say both you and mick would think he was alright you had a chat with him at pod :wavey: 

I feel sorry for him :shy:


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Lex DakarDatsun said:


> Still say both you and mick would think he was alright you had a chat with him at pod :wavey:
> 
> I feel sorry for him :shy:


Yea right opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: 
In your dreams.

Mick


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Wonder if it was his "kid" that drove the car for two miles with no oil pressue? :chuckle:


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

Trev said:


> Wonder if it was his "kid" that drove the car for two miles with no oil pressue? :chuckle:


yeah...all this kid business...it just doesnt all add up. He's on the SOC forum as well and chats in the same way as well so unless his kid is REALLY sad spends all his time talking about his dads car in great detail everyday, its the owner


----------



## sexy gtr (Jul 17, 2005)

sounds like the guys has more money than sense, 
what a joker!!!!
bet this guy was use to driving fords before he made a leap into skyline ownership
and what a leap he made, Bee-r what a waste of a great GTR.....


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Trev said:


> Wonder if it was his "kid" that drove the car for two miles with no oil pressue? :chuckle:


no its the owner Trev. He is like a Kid :clap: :clap: 

Mick


----------



## Miness (Aug 24, 2005)

m6beg said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHA. And he wanted to Race the Lemon:chairshot :chairshot :chairshot :chairshot :chairshot
> 
> Mick



We should just get a granada to do that


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

I have to say sorry
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
. to all you guys,after reading this,i have to say,the owner is a fool,a big fool,how stupid does he have to be,driving without oilpressure:chairshot ,putting oiltreatment in(2 times):chairshot ,writing such a bullsh*t:chairshot,trying to race the lemon car:chairshot :chairshot :chairshot :chairshot :chairshot :chairshot 

Alex


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

If you look on ebay...APPARENTLY the Bee*r's had a HKS rebuild and is now running 700 bhp:chairshot


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

m6beg said:


> no its the owner Trev. He is like a Kid :clap: :clap:
> 
> Mick


What did he say Mick? was he truly a complete and utter moron?


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

It was at Jap Fest.
He came up to Simon who is a technition for Abbey and said were is the owner of this car??? I want to race him heheheheheh:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :sadwavey: :sadwavey: :sadwavey: 


Mick


----------



## MartinC (Jan 1, 2006)

maybe it has been rebuilt with HKS parts and is running 700hp, so whats the problem??


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

MartinC said:


> maybe it has been rebuilt with HKS parts and is running 700hp, so whats the problem??


Do you really believe it WAS rebuilt? :chuckle:


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

MartinC said:


> maybe it has been rebuilt with HKS parts and is running 700hp, so whats the problem??


cos i think its a load of bollocks!


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

oh and he was advertising the car to be sold when the engine blew up...would have been interesting to see what he would have done if someone decided to buy it.

I think the guyz destroyed the mechanics of that legendary car....such a shame

I think Bee*r would feel ashamed if they knew what state the car was in now


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

Ive gotta butt in here, say what you like about the owner or the car but i have rebuilt the engine so...


> I think the guyz destroyed the mechanics of that legendary car


The car came in with an albeit broken standard engine, it is leaving with a fully forged bottom end, worked head/cams etc.

Maybe question what he has done to the car but not the quality of the engine NOW.

Cheers

Rob


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Rob... did you build Beario's car?

I see you are based in Hertfordshire, whereabouts?


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Faz Choudhury said:


> I think Bee*r would feel ashamed if they knew what state the car was in now


What state is the car in now?


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

What spec is the engine at now rob? 

The real question is will he get anywhere near the Lemon bowdown1: )that he so desperatley wants to raceopcorn:


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

Yes i built Beario's engine, good mate of mine... just drives to slow 

near hertford.

As for what the owner wants to do or says, i'm not gonna get involved with that anymore. I can only say that the car came into where i work as a stage 1 car, the oil pump cracked and is being repaired as no expense spared build.
Even things like the clutch that is showing little signs of wear is being upgraded so tha it is future proof. Looking at teh car in front of me now, all i can say that is wrong with it is that teh Teins need changing back to the Ohlins as he was told elsewhere that the teins would be better 

Rob


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Do you just build cars or service / maintain..

I have also known Nigel for years, we used to race around in our Honda CRXs... we lost touch for about 5 years but when that silly RX7 with a chevy engine pulled into south mymms, it could only have been him.

If you can do servicing etc. I will get your details of nige if you like as I need to find a garage down here.

hertford is 15 mins from me in Brooky Park.


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

Bit of dodgy ground for me here, the co. i work for dont have a banner ad so its not really fair on the paid advertisers, am sure there is a list of sponsors on here.
Maybe when i get round to getting back to Cem about the co's banner ad i'll be in a more appropriate situation to offer garage services.

Cheers

Rob


----------



## Gez (Jan 8, 2003)

Good idea Rob.....You can start by calling me.....There is skyline in need sitting in my garage and you r not picking up the phone to me :bawling:


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Faz Choudhury said:


> I think the guyz destroyed the mechanics of that legendary car....such a shame


Legendary car? Barring the looks it was nearly standard!

I still cant believe people are still making a fuss about the car, at least he used the bloody thing!

Get a life people, comeon...


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

tweenierob said:


> Ive gotta butt in here, say what you like about the owner or the car but i have rebuilt the engine so...
> 
> The car came in with an albeit broken standard engine, it is leaving with a fully forged bottom end, worked head/cams etc.
> 
> ...


Think you got it twisted mate, I was referring to the owner and his mates (as seen at Japfest), not the people who have done the engine now


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

SteveN said:


> Legendary car? Barring the looks it was nearly standard!
> 
> I still cant believe people are still making a fuss about the car, at least he used the bloody thing!
> 
> Get a life people, comeon...


Maybe 'legendary' is too strong a word, but it is the most radical R33 I, for one, have ever seen....cosmetically of course

Yeah he used the bloody thing....and fu**ing broke it! Enough said...not sure how you use your car in that case mate


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

plus....he only had the car for around 2 months before he f'ed up the engine and I did a lot of history on the car as I was interested in purchasing it. The engine in the car was pretty much mint, and he got it all recently mapped and changed the turbo's by Ron....

and I know Ron's work is first class


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

How did he break it? Does anyone know what failed?

Situation1-
He used the engine hard and it broke, whoop de do, hes using a car properly rather than as a posing tool.

Situation2- 
The car had a mapping/fueling/oiling problem that caused it to fail, not his fault.

Situation3- He drained all the oil out, filled it with diesel, and sat there bouncing it off the limiter till it died, JUST so you guys had someone to slag off on a car forum.

Take your pick, and then wonder why you bothered.


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

Faz, you have the cars mixed up mate.
Ron hasnt touched this car, that was his old one.
Brought over from japan, mapped by a company that doesnt come on here. Then remapped by me to make it safe 

The engine still sounded fine but had no oil pressure, on stripdown the oil pump housing had cracked, all the bearings looked reasonable fine  but on closer inspection the crank was blue as arseholes 
Regardless the engine was getting a refresh after no oil pressure.

Rob


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

P.s. steve you are funny as fduck..



> Situation3- He drained all the oil out, filled it with diesel, and sat there bouncing it off the limiter till it died, JUST so you guys had someone to slag off on a car forum.


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

SteveN said:


> How did he break it? Does anyone know what failed?
> 
> Situation1-
> He used the engine hard and it broke, whoop de do, hes using a car properly rather than as a posing tool.


Prob this one....


...ok i'm off to f**k the hell out of my car till i blow every part of my engine.
But at least i'm using it as it was meant to be used


----------



## stehub (Nov 16, 2005)

after reading this whole thread there seems to be a lot of dislike towards this guy and i can also sense few people on here are maybe jelous of his car cos its certainly imo a rather hot looking r33 and would be a dream car to me rather than a slighly modded r33 even if the bee r is only cosmetically modded.

lets be honest if u seen it about what would you have.


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

stehub said:


> after reading this whole thread there seems to be a lot of dislike towards this guy and i can also sense few people on here are maybe jelous of his car cos its certainly imo a rather hot looking r33 and would be a dream car to me rather than a slighly modded r33 even if the bee r is only cosmetically modded.
> 
> lets be honest if u seen it about what would you have.


exactly mate...The car is awesome! Looks like nothing else on the road. One of my all time favourite cars


----------



## Big Sev (May 15, 2005)

m6beg said:


> It was at Jap Fest.
> He came up to Simon who is a technition for Abbey and said were is the owner of this car??? I want to race him heheheheheh:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :sadwavey: :sadwavey: :sadwavey:
> 
> 
> Mick


I would have loved to have seen that

This Offolly guy is a complete tool wrecking cars seems to be a hobby of his cos it's defenitely not looking after them that satisfies him

Sev


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

Faz, what is your *real problem* with this guy?

You state things that arent even fact?

You have totally ignored what i wrote as it contradicts your own posts, i can assure you it was his white car that ron did a GT30 conversion on, it is still going strong in fact (like you say, rons work is good).

The BeeR 33 was imported by GT cars of which the owner purchased the car, it had GTSS turbos and apart from that is pretty standard (bar injectors and ecu). The engine only failed because the oil pump housing cracked.

You keep on about ruining the car, lets clear this up now... 

HOW EXACTLY HAS HE RUINED IT?

Rob

maybe i come across a bit blunt but i am really seeing a different side to some of you guys, yeah maybe the owner does have a personality problem, but ruined the car? that just stinks of jealousy!!


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

he was a prick when he was on this forum...thought it was his son, but turns out it was prob him. He insulted many established forum members and was generally disrespectful

my only jealousy is that the car is owned by such a tool

As for your information, I spoke to GT Cars about the car and i thought they were asking too much for the car bearing in mind the engine spec and that it had no interior...so I decided not to purchase it.


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

Cant argue with that mate, it just seems to be getting ridiculous that he has done this to the car' he has done that bla bla bla...

I cant argue with what he did on here, and i cant fault anything in your last post, but maybe seperate his personality on here and the so called damage he has caused his car.

Rob


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

yeah, dunno seems a shame as I did think about the "B" car sometime ago, but found that it was over priced even then and it just did not do it for me, Don't know what is really under the bonet but he couldnt lose me or pull away after Jap fest at Castle Comb !! Maybe cos I know the roads so well (ahhh, pity on him !!)


----------



## saladfingers (Jan 14, 2007)

tweenierob said:


> I told him not to put that shit in it
> 
> Rob


Hi rob i see offolly the other day.. whens the bee-r ready. what a car . he tells me hes rebuilt the engine with new crank rods and pistons cams the lot . good for 800+bhp. thats going to be cool. What a car. :smokin:


----------



## rasonline (Mar 24, 2005)

its such a shame to see that a car which came from Japan with such heritage has now become the bottom-end of a lot of jokes and is viewed as a dog in the market


----------



## saladfingers (Jan 14, 2007)

yeah and in real life its not a dog and one of the best gtrs ive ever seen. as they say book cover. lol


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

Steve said:


> Don't know what is really under the bonet but he couldnt lose me or pull away after Jap fest at Castle Comb !! Maybe cos I know the roads so well (ahhh, pity on him !!)


Yeah but a 205 can keep up with you at Castle combe  

Hows it going buddy, been a while since I'd seen you. Thought you might like the above video since it shows your car


----------



## saladfingers (Jan 14, 2007)

yeah i wish .. not my car its deans. i wish it was mine. Dont know about the 205 tho.. i know the bee-r has never been on the track. i know cos dean goes out with my sister. i got myself a gtr33 in black. m,reg dean got me the car. from gt cars. itsssssss cool . i love skylines.


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

Bee-R owner (or his son) is a real ASS hat...that's the only thing I know.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

saladfingers said:


> i know cos dean goes out with my sister.


You must know Dean's son then?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

i can see this thread going the way of the last bee*r one lol


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

moleman said:


> You must know Dean's son then?


PMSL!!!


----------



## saladfingers (Jan 14, 2007)

yeah i know tyler hes only 13. good kid. nice family they would help anyone. i think dean aka offolly is in japan doing some work. with bee racing. i think hes trying to get the new bee-r racing gtr34 . or having one built, lucky fxxker .. i know hes still got the bee 33 its having a new rebuild its coming a long realy nice. i was thinking of buying it from him this year 27k. its just had over 10k and its not done yet. i love the car.


----------



## saladfingers (Jan 14, 2007)

m6beg said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHA. And he wanted to Race the Lemon:chairshot :chairshot :chairshot :chairshot :chairshot
> 
> Mick


i know the car will be ready soon ? you never know..lol


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

saladfingers said:


> yeah i know tyler hes only 13. good kid.


??? Do a search on threads started by offolly. Who's posting, Dean or his son?


----------



## saladfingers (Jan 14, 2007)

he is a mate.. lol anyway moving on.. i see that new film blood diamond good film. you shoud see it.. cheers


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

saladfingers said:


> he is a mate.. lol anyway moving on.. i see that new film blood diamond good film. you shoud see it.. cheers


In other words, you know which one of them is a dickhead but you'd rather not say.

Blood Diamond? Never heard of it.


----------



## saladfingers (Jan 14, 2007)

lol.. if i said that to his face he would kick my butt.. hes a good boxer and used to fight for money. back in the day. you say it.im not. . getting back to the film look out for it . go and see it take the wife or bird. cheers.


----------



## saladfingers (Jan 14, 2007)

moleman said:


> In other words, you know which one of them is a dickhead but you'd rather not say.
> 
> Blood Diamond? Never heard of it.


moving on is that your car on your profile. mmmmmmmmmm nice looks realy nice whats the bhp.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

I'll leap to the assumption that you are not scared of a thirteen year old boxer. lol. Thanks for answering the question.

Yes, it is my car in my profile. Look again, as I've just put a recent one in. The one you saw was quite out of date. It's 500+ish mate.


----------



## saladfingers (Jan 14, 2007)

Mmmmmmmmmmmm. just had a look . Thats a real tool . love the colour nice car mate .


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Bearing in mind the owners knowledge of oil, his understanding of drag racing, his appreciation of the Jun Super Lemon, his appreciation of donutting a GTR, his inability to write/type, his totally wrong attitude. I suspect the rebuild has been done with double sided sticky tape and a fairy liquid bottle!

The global Skyline community can now breethe a collective sigh of releif.


----------



## chris singleton (Jul 20, 2005)

Fuggles said:


> Bearing in mind the owners knowledge of oil, his understanding of drag racing, his appreciation of the Jun Super Lemon, his appreciation of donutting a GTR, his inability to write/type, his totally wrong attitude. I suspect the rebuild has been done with double sided sticky tape and a fairy liquid bottle!
> 
> The global Skyline community can now breethe a collective sigh of releif.



You suspect wrong then


----------



## sexy gtr (Jul 17, 2005)

Faz Choudhury said:


> he was a prick when he was on this forum...thought it was his son, but turns out it was prob him. He insulted many established forum members and was generally disrespectful
> 
> my only jealousy is that the car is owned by such a tool
> 
> As for your information, I spoke to GT Cars about the car and i thought they were asking too much for the car bearing in mind the engine spec and that it had no interior...so I decided not to purchase it.


i remember when GT cars were advertising it? 
If I remember correctly another importer was selling for nearly 4k cheaper than GT 

o well whats done is done 
do you guys think that word has gone back to Japan, and now the guys at Bee-r think that we are all same, (hope not)


----------



## YYY (Jan 6, 2007)

saladfingers said:


> yeah i wish .. not my car its deans. i wish it was mine. Dont know about the 205 tho.. i know the bee-r has never been on the track. i know cos dean goes out with my sister. i got myself a gtr33 in black. m,reg dean got me the car. from gt cars. itsssssss cool . i love skylines.


He brought the car for you and paid for it? :clap: generous chap!


----------



## YYY (Jan 6, 2007)

moleman said:


> You must know Dean's son then?


He could be the uncle?:chuckle:


----------



## saladfingers (Jan 14, 2007)

sexy gtr said:


> i remember when GT cars were advertising it?
> If I remember correctly another importer was selling for nearly 4k cheaper than GT
> 
> o well whats done is done
> do you guys think that word has gone back to Japan, and now the guys at Bee-r think that we are all same, (hope not)


i hope not.. i dont think they give a flying fxxk..lol


----------



## saladfingers (Jan 14, 2007)

YYY said:


> He could be the uncle?:chuckle:


mmmmmmm could be?


----------



## YYY (Jan 6, 2007)

So what does this offolly do? he seems to have a lot of loose cash flying about....


----------



## saladfingers (Jan 14, 2007)

he does what we all do..work hard pay loads of tax and trys to keed the family safe.. i know he runs a security firm in london.. this brother paul is the money man .hes got loadsssssssssss.. i think theres 8 boys . 8 brothers. put it this way ..nice people but dont mess. im off. cheers


----------



## Totalburnout (May 15, 2005)

saladfingers said:


> itsssssss cool ..





saladfingers said:


> mmmmmmmmmm nice .





saladfingers said:


> Mmmmmmmmmmmm. just had a look


sticky buttons on the keyboard?  

I too had a look at the BeeR before it was on GT Cars and a few other sites.
Nice car and good for a track car but not for any sort of use on UK roads and certainly not an everyday car.
Ok so Dean upset a few people on here with his attitude, others have done that as well.
I'll agree he has shown "disrespect" for want of a better word from the way it appears he has treated the car.

There are plenty of d1cks out there who go about in their Ferraris etc (im not calling him a d1ck, not my place to say). Bur its not affecting anyone on here so should he not just be left to play with his toy in a way he wants?


----------



## saladfingers (Jan 14, 2007)

Totalburnout said:


> sticky buttons on the keyboard?
> 
> I too had a look at the BeeR before it was on GT Cars and a few other sites.
> Nice car and good for a track car but not for any sort of use on UK roads and certainly not an everyday car.
> ...


Said buy a true man.. you sound like a good chap. but as as for treating his car bad i know it was just one time at pod . a little bit of drifting is nothing . i know lots of gtrs . saying know names that ripp the **** out of tham.. doing 1/2 mile drag run . and more? i think at the end of the day its a lovely car ,and the owner is a good chap... cheers


----------



## YYY (Jan 6, 2007)

The thing is Dean, his kid or his ghost spoke his mind and fair play to the chap! We cant all be like lemmings and follow and bow to what is "suppose" to be the norm ... in this day and age there is too much political correctness around and you have to be seen to be politically correct or your the outcast! lol


----------



## saladfingers (Jan 14, 2007)

YYY said:


> The thing is Dean, his kid or his ghost spoke his mind and fair play to the chap! We cant all be like lemmings and follow and bow to what is "suppose" to be the norm ... in this day and age there is too much political correctness around and you have to be seen to be politically correct or your the outcast! lol


yeah something like that.. can i ask you something...... are you a bod..lol


----------



## saladfingers (Jan 14, 2007)

Fuggles said:


> Bearing in mind the owners knowledge of oil, his understanding of drag racing, his appreciation of the Jun Super Lemon, his appreciation of donutting a GTR, his inability to write/type, his totally wrong attitude. I suspect the rebuild has been done with double sided sticky tape and a fairy liquid bottle!
> 
> The global Skyline community can now breethe a collective sigh of releif.


dont let rob hear you say that. hes building it ..lol


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

Agreed!, if you werent flying back to england tomorrow fuggles i'd have to have words 

Rob


----------



## saladfingers (Jan 14, 2007)

rob need a chat..abe needs turbos..


----------



## YYY (Jan 6, 2007)

saladfingers said:


> yeah something like that.. can i ask you something...... are you a bod..lol


Lol, no but I speak my mind....

How old are you? :chuckle:


----------



## saladfingers (Jan 14, 2007)

as old as you want me to be.. im saladfingers. com. have a look..lol


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

tweenierob said:


> Agreed!, if you werent flying back to england tomorrow fuggles i'd have to have words


by all means do. my comments were on the person instigating the repairs not the person doing them


----------



## saladfingers (Jan 14, 2007)

mmmmmm but would it matter who was doing the repair?.


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

Lol u took me to seriously Fuggles 

Rob

p.s. we are still in Crystal because of you lot!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## saladfingers (Jan 14, 2007)

tweenierob said:


> Lol u took me to seriously Fuggles
> 
> Rob
> 
> p.s. we are still in Crystal because of you lot!!!!!!!!!!!


rob just seen the engine.....its looking sexy .:clap:


----------

